# BodyBag 911 video spoof



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

This was so funny I just had to post it. 

I cracked up when I saw the "cell" phone the lady used to call 911.

YouTube - Bodybag 911 video


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

dionicia....i agree it was funny. I still laugh when I watch it.
they got another great funny vid....
http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=66119


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey, I used to have that same cell phone.


----------



## witch_princess (Sep 20, 2007)

Where can I get a cell like that? Very funny video.


----------

